
Show HN: Simple REST server for running docker containers on a remote machine - evgy
https://github.com/freaker2k7/dockerserver
======
romantomjak
Good work!

P.S. docker can do what you desire by connecting to a remote docker daemon
(see the -H flag).

~~~
evgy
Thanks!!

My use-case was a bit different...

I am running Lambda functions on AWS that on some rules needed to run
containers in specific geographical locations Amazon didn't have data centers,
like in Israel.

Defining docker-machine (as you mentioned) requires some work. Also it's not
easily reproducible if I need to reinstall the machine and many other minor
offsets.

To be honest, I heard about Portainer after I had my DockerServer running, but
it has a lot of UI functionality I will never use and it's way heavier.

DockerServer is the lightest wrapper there is for running docker containers
from remote over simple HTTP(S) and also I got A+ score on LGTM :)

